# On the Verge to Becoming Blue



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

Good Evening everyone, I have been looking for some information and stumbled upon this site (nice site btw) I took the civil service exam here in New Jersey, passed and im #2 on the list for my city. I have gone thru the physical exam and handed in all my background info paperwork to IA. Im waiting to be scheduked for some 5 hour long psyc test and then the interview with the chief. I am looking for some good tips when interviewing with the Chief, for example should I addess him as Sir or Chief? I don't want to sound like some guy who is trying to be all military (im a 8 year veteran) like but I want to show him respect. And also what can i expect during this psyc eval? I have a buddy who is a cop in my town but he is currently serving in Al-Kut Iraq and comms have been few and far between. Thanks Guys and Gals, any info would be greatly appreciated. 

NJBadBuell


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Number one tip: Be Yourself. I would address him as Chief at first. But when replying to a question sir would be acceptable. It shows him respect for his postion. Since you are military, Sir is second nature. It will only seem natural that you call him sir during the interveiw.

As far as the Pysc. If it's like Mass', expect alot of questions and a brief interview with the "Doc" after. Mostly likely it will be mainly A or B type questions. i.e.: Would you rather drive a race car or be a florist?
Be consiatant in your answers and don't try to "beat" the test. Most importantly don't try to read into the questions. Take them at face value.

Good luck!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

the test Mortal is referring to is the MMPI. He is right about not trying to fool it; simply be honest. As far as the interview goes, remember that no police department wants a potential liability on board. The remedy to every problem is not to arrest or issue a fine. Show that you can see the big picture and will take the appropriate action that a situation calls for. Often times that is to arrest, apply for a summons or issue a fine...but other times that would be going overboard. Be flexible and pragmatic. Having Wyatt Earp syndrome is a red flag. Treat people with the respect you would want a member of your family shown. You can always take it up a notch when called for. Police Departments want "firefighters" - someone who can defuse a hot situation rather than throw gasoline on it. Common sense and composure are what the interviewer will be looking for.


----------



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you very much for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

where in jersey if u don't mind me asking. also does jersey give poly's? one for thing, u aren't a yankees fan are u? if so then HAHA!


----------



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

Central Jersey. And Yes im a Yankees fan 8) as well as a Patriots fan.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

NJBadBuell";p="56519 said:


> Central Jersey. And Yes im a Yankees fan 8) as well as a Patriots fan.


Yankees Suck! :lol:


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Listen I'm one of probably 6 Boston cops who are Yankees fans and also from the greatest state in the union, NJ. Good luck to you. What dept in Jersey?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

cordasco";p="56528 said:


> Listen I'm one of probably 6 Boston cops who are Yankees fans and also from the greatest state in the union, NJ. Good luck to you. What dept in Jersey?


You should be ashamed of yourself....Yankees Suck. BTW, NYPD is hiring. :lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

NJ does not have polys


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

...but like lovely Massachusetts, most municipal departments have a residency requirement.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I think if yo be yourself and explain it the way you have you should be ok. Good luck.


----------

